# Car Respray Costa Blanca



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I just bought an old banger for the dogs but the paintwork is slightly.... erm... sun kissed! Does anyone know a good and CHEAP body shop where I can get a respray where needed? I don't want to go to a big place and pay a fortune as the car is a very cheap one and literally just for taking dogs to the vet or going shopping (I'm sure i am not the only one who is fed up of parking a decent motor in the supermarkets and getting marks on it!)

Gracia [email protected]


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

If it's just a cheapy is it really worth spending money getting it resprayed just to get carpark dings anyway ?
Cover it in stickers, that's what I done to a door on my old banger haha


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

MacRov said:


> If it's just a cheapy is it really worth spending money getting it resprayed just to get carpark dings anyway ?
> Cover it in stickers, that's what I done to a door on my old banger haha


Well its the roof... and it would need a lot of stickers... its a cheap ish.. couple of grand.. so worth a bit of money but not too much on paint!


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

eBay sticker bomb books


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Well its the roof... and it would need a lot of stickers... its a cheap ish.. couple of grand.. so worth a bit of money but not too much on paint!


Look up Carbon Wrap as its used a lot in the UK now by the young lads customizing their cars, seen it myself and it works a treat.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Look up Carbon Wrap as its used a lot in the UK now by the young lads customizing their cars, seen it myself and it works a treat.


Madre mia! That reminds me of the sticky back plastic we used to have to cover our excercise books with at school… im not sure i could manage that without the car looking like a great big aero bar on wheels!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Madre mia! That reminds me of the sticky back plastic we used to have to cover our excercise books with at school… im not sure i could manage that without the car looking like a great big aero bar on wheels!


Yes its just like Fablon (remember that) and is being used to cover wings/bonnets etc in the UK.


----------

